# I have tickets for a great show tonight ... but I don't really want to go now



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

We have tickets for JD McPherson tonight .... I love this guy & had been excitedly looking forward to this show! But after the nightmare in Vegas, I'm having trouble forcing myself to go. It's at my favorite small, kinda funky & slightly shabby venue .... but it's also a place that, since Paris, reminds me very much of the Bataclan. . I feel silly, worrying about it ..... I mean, of course,_ logically_, I know that we're not going to get gunned down ..... but ... the world doesn't feel very logical right now, & I'm just having a hard time putting it out of my mind & getting in the mood to go & enjoy this concert. Does anyone else feel this way ??

But it will be good for me, right? We need to get out & let rock & roll's magical powers start to soothe our spirits. (the last concert we went to was in Aug; my beloved Tom Petty  ).
I just need to pop a CD in the stereo, _now_, full blast; then put on my big girl panties (& maybe some lipstick & a tight concert tee, too!) &_ make_ myself go (a long pre-concert happy-hour stop might also be helpful ). 
Because I_ have_ to go to this show .... _right?_


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you should go, because it sounds like you are just having some irrational fears right now, and statistically you will face more danger in traffic heading to the venue than at the show. Let the music's magical powers heal your soul, you have the right idea!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to live in Kirkland Washington in the early to mid '90's and the rock music that came from that area at the time was something I found really inspiring. There was just something special in the air at the time, perhaps enhanced by all the psychedelics I was using back then, still, I remember fondly the vibrant and exciting music scene and culture in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Because I have to go to this show .... right?


You don't have to do anything if not feeling comfortable.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I hope you went. Most fatal accidents happen at home. Staying at home that's what's really dangerous


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

well, did you go?


----------

